# interesting info on giant frames....for what its worth



## jrs67 (Nov 9, 2011)

giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_au/WinWithGiant–RoadFrameTestData–FINAL.pdf


----------



## Triggsie (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool. Seems like un-biased testing, but since it was done by GIANT, I still have to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I have seen that too. Still pretty cool seeing all of those other bike frames in the mix.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_au/WinWithGiant–RoadFrameTestData–FINAL.pdf

One click link


----------

